# My GSD tries to eat my cat!



## snow0160 (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay we just got two new puppies. One is a pug and the other is a pomeranian. They are both rescues and both have barking issues. They will bark for attention or when they see something interesting. When I take them out of their crates, our GSD hears them and gets very protective or defensive and goes after the cat. She also likes to break up cat play...esp when they are playing too rough. What is wrong with my GSD? Is she trying to eat my cat? Her hairs rises up in the back and she bears her teeth at my cat. Is there a reason she only does this on these two occasions? What is the cause? It all started when the puppies came to live with us. Please help! I have all rescue dogs so her past is unclear. She was let go due to aggression towards a baby but Ive never seen her like this before the puppies and I've had her for 5 years. Please help!!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

dont let your dog do this


----------



## JimX (Aug 9, 2012)

Wait...so...when you let your puppies out of their crates, your GSD has a fascination with your cat?


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

snow0160 said:


> Okay we just got two new puppies. One is a pug and the other is a pomeranian. They are both rescues and both have barking issues. They will bark for attention or when they see something interesting. When I take them out of their crates, our GSD hears them and gets very protective or defensive and goes after the cat. She also likes to break up cat play...esp when they are playing too rough. What is wrong with my GSD? Is she trying to eat my cat? Her hairs rises up in the back and she bears her teeth at my cat. Is there a reason she only does this on these two occasions? What is the cause? It all started when the puppies came to live with us. Please help! I have all rescue dogs so her past is unclear. She was let go due to aggression towards a baby but Ive never seen her like this before the puppies and I've had her for 5 years. Please help!!


dogs do not live like that, but uncertain people might. Let it go and take charge!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

small = big, a dog is a dog


----------

